# Interesting Mare - Opinions Please



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

This mare is a 2007 OTTB, 17 Hands and a great disposition. I am interested in thoughts about her overall confirmation. She would be used for Dressage.


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

Also a video - It SUCKS...but it shows a nice big natural walk at least. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ6YxG-fMz4


----------



## thatkrayz (Apr 3, 2013)

I think she's gorgeous. Love her color! She's a great mover, from it looks like. I like how she really picks her feet up, and her hooves are very well shaped. She's doesn't look as underfed as most OTTB's. 

Very pretty!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

She looks like a great forward mover, I especially like her short back. It looks really strong.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I quite like her, although I'm sure Elana or another member well-versed in conformation will chime in shortly.  I don't see anything glaringly wrong... nice, low hocks/knees with a good shoulder angle. She looks like she might be light-boned though, which I don't think would be a huge deal for dressage.


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

Bump - I wonder if Elana or someone would post about this mare. She caught my eye too.

Thanks.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

I don't like her hind end for dressage. She's got some loin weakness with a less than ideal placing of the LS joint. So despite the power she'll make in that engine, it won't all go over the back as you want it for dressage.

She is a bit pigeon breasted.

This I say hesitantly, because I looked at a similar horse in my search, and this is what my mentor said of him... Her hind end seems overangulated, not ideal for dressage, but good for sprinting.

All in all, will do nicely for lower levels, probably with some flashy movement, but collection (starting in 2nd level) will be problematic.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Must just be me, but I find her to have some rather odd conformation. Her withers are set very far back and seem very elongated and flat. From where her neck ties in to her body (withers) to the back part of the withers looks really odd to me (long and flat). I am not even quite sure where her shoulder ties in to that section. I find her hip odd too - sharp angulation (goose rumped) and low point of stifle, but fairly short length of hip. If you draw a triangle from hip to point of rump to stifle it is much longer from hip to stifle then the other two lines. Se is also pigeon breasted. Now I am not 100% how all of this would impact her movement, but she is just not harmonious or balanced to my eye.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

She SOUNDS off in the video. I never really see it, but can hear it.

Nancy


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Is it just me or is the angle on that hind right pastern different to the left pastern? It's not just the sock playing tricks either.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

What would concern me is the height of her croup to the height of her withers. She isn't exactly downhill but she seems, I don't know, bent somehow. You want an uphill build for dressage and if you look at her front end her front legs are shorter than the back ones...if you were to visualize her withers being a little flatter (she has that typical TB withers) she would be downhill. The pic is deceiving with her head up that high..I'd like to see another shot with her head more at a dressage style level..it might flatten out that back and get a better visual.

She's a tall girl that one and looks like she still has the newly off track attitude still...you would have some taming to do... Hard to tell her striding as she isn't moving "out" due to the hard cement. I'd like to see a vid of her on the lunge or in a free lunge.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

tlkng1 said:


> What would concern me is the height of her croup to the height of her withers. She isn't exactly downhill but she seems, I don't know, bent somehow. You want an uphill build for dressage and if you look at her front end her front legs are shorter than the back ones...if you were to visualize her withers being a little flatter (she has that typical TB withers) she would be downhill.


I wonder what she'd look like if she were more square.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I notice that she's really standing underneath herself in the front end. Could just be the angle, or the ground she was standing on, but I don't like how far underneath she places her front feet. Never heard of pigeon breasted, so you learn something new every day, but I'm guessing that's the puffiness of the chest, that's quite obvious. I definitely don't like her hind end. Very angular, and for dressage type stuff, that will make her hind end weak. She almost looks like she's got a bit of a sway back, so I too would like to see how she'd look with her head down a bit, see if it brings her back up a bit. She's not horrible, but you could probably find a better prospect.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is very angular. For dressage at the higher levels I would like to see larger hocks and a bit more bone. She is built fairly level and he shoulder lays back nicely but she may be restricted by being pigeon breasted. Her legs look clean but I wish she had more bone for being 17hh. 

Nice horse but she will take some work (don't they all) to get her neck turned over and so forth for dressage.


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, something funny about her whither - I wasn't sure if it was due to lack of muscling or just her natural build. I sent her pics to my trainer and she didn't even respond to them LOL...apparently she doesn't like her hahah :lol:


----------

